# Applying FMA on other weapon



## MingTheMerciless (Aug 21, 2007)

anyone try to apply kali on other weapon such as butterfly knife , kama , sai , dao and tachi ?

I tried it on a butterfly knife and it kinda work perfectly ( i am also a jun fan jkd , that is where  learn my kali from and also a ex-wing chun ) , i also want to try using dao and kama on it as well .


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2007)

Well, we say "It's all the same" with respect to weapons in Modern Arnis. It isn't literally true, but a lot does carry over.


----------



## LocknBlock (Aug 21, 2007)

*Maybe one just needs slight adjustment depending on which weapon is being used. That is the beauty of FMA is the applications fit with or without weapons, yet one's choice of weapons are numerous. Once you find the balance you can use almost anything as a weapon, your shoes, slippers- using the edge of the slipper where it is the most rigid, your hairbrush or comb, toothbrush-dulo-dulo-, little or big flashlight-dulo-dulo or as a stick or the butt end,rolled magazine or newspaper,plastic bottled water with water in it gives it some weight,keys,etc.... use your imagination!!*


----------



## robertlk808 (Aug 22, 2007)

I remember attending one of Datu Worden's camps and I believe it was Datu Bong Journales who gave an amazing demo using various weapons and things that looked innocuous like books and what not. 

Like LocknBlock stated, it depends on the weapon and being able to understand the limitations and capabilities of the weapon being used or the deifferences between between using an impact weapon vs a flexible weapon.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 22, 2007)

robertlk808 said:


> I remember attending one of Datu Worden's camps and I believe it was Datu Bong Journales who gave an amazing demo using various weapons and things that looked innocuous like books and what not.



Yes, he's well known for that demo! I saw it in Michigan, at least twice. I clearly remember the heaven six sinawali with books!


----------



## Danny T (Aug 22, 2007)

MingTheMerciless said:


> anyone try to apply kali on other weapon such as butterfly knife , kama , sai , dao and tachi ?
> 
> I tried it on a butterfly knife and it kinda work perfectly ( i am also a jun fan jkd , that is where learn my kali from and also a ex-wing chun ) , i also want to try using dao and kama on it as well .


 
Well, I feel this is something that can and should be applied in most all systems or style of martial art not just FMA. After all it is simply movement, timing and the application of underlying principles based upon need.

Danny T


----------



## joeygil (Aug 27, 2007)

Just wanted to point out the Butterfly knife should be an easy transition.  For one thing, it's a knife.  For another thing, it's Filipino in origin (called "balisong" in Filipino, originating from the Batangas region).

You can use it like a knife, or a pocket stick, or even in guntings to pinch.  You do need to be careful when stabbing with it, since the guard is minimal, and you hand can easily slip onto the blade.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 29, 2007)

I believe the butterfly knife being referred to in the initial post is the Chinese version, or butterfly sword.


----------



## joeygil (Aug 30, 2007)

Perpetual White Belt said:


> I believe the butterfly knife being referred to in the initial post is the Chinese version, or butterfly sword.


 

I suppose that makes more sense.  I always heard of them referred to as swords.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Sep 22, 2007)

LocknBlock said:


> *Maybe one just needs slight adjustment depending on which weapon is being used. That is the beauty of FMA is the applications fit with or without weapons, yet one's choice of weapons are numerous. Once you find the balance you can use almost anything as a weapon, your shoes, slippers- using the edge of the slipper where it is the most rigid, your hairbrush or comb, toothbrush-dulo-dulo-, little or big flashlight-dulo-dulo or as a stick or the butt end,rolled magazine or newspaper,plastic bottled water with water in it gives it some weight,keys,etc.... use your imagination!!*


 
I have had students in my class use different items that I brought in and go through the feeding or numbering drills to give them a feel for this type of thing.  I've given them flash lights, different shapes of training swords or knives, sais, tonfa etc. etc.  This is what I really love about the FMAs.

At a seminar we had with GM Ernesto Presas he demonstrated at the end of it with boken, staff, bath or hand towel, sais tonfa, nunchaku anything that was available from the students who were there his concepts of his Kombatan system.  It was real eye opening for everyone who attended.

Mark


----------



## Charleston Combat (Sep 24, 2007)

He had to be referring to the chinese butterfly swords in the original post. This would only make sense seeing how the butterfly knife, or the correct  term balisong knife was invented in the Phillipines. Also , I think he meant applying Sinawalli not Kali. Kali is a system and a way of life, not a motion.   Brad


----------



## Carol (Sep 25, 2007)

Charleston Combat said:


> He had to be referring to the chinese butterfly swords in the original post. This would only make sense seeing how the butterfly knife, or the correct  term balisong knife was invented in the Phillipines. Also , I think he meant applying Sinawalli not Kali. Kali is a system and a way of life, not a motion.   Brad



Good call Brad.  I tend to agree.  Plus the butterfly swords are, not always, but often used in pairs...sinawali techniques would conceivably work quite well.  

The balisong, on the other hand...using that is nearly an art unto itself.


----------



## lhommedieu (Oct 6, 2007)

Recent practice with the rope whip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exViD1lLpq8

Best,

Steve


----------

